# You can never have enough newbies ...



## DeltaDawn (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi!  I'm Dawn.  I've been studying Isshinryu Karate for five years next month; I have my first degree black belt. Still feel like very much a newbie and awed by everything there is to learn.  Working hard towards my 2nd degree in Isshinryu and studying some American Kenpo, but also fascinated by Filipino Martial Arts.

I'm also a writer and always looking for opportunities to blend the things I love together!  I've been a member of martialtalk for a long time, but never really active.  Hoping to lurk, listen and learn-- maybe even talk once in a while.  

Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi there DeltaDawn, glad you are with us. :cheers:


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome! Everyone gets that slice of humble pie after they pass their Shodan test, it takes about six months before the light bulb goes off and you say to yourself "I don't know anything". as a friend of mine says " always leave your cup with room before it spills over, or just get a bigger cup!" 

Since your a writer, we need people to amp up the blogging portion of the website...*hint*...*hint*


----------



## seasoned (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome, Dawn. There are a lot of opportunities for martial arts discussion and interaction here on Martial Talk. Hope to see you on the boards from time to time, enjoy........


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome Dawn, 
 Happy to see you have decided to do some posting.  Jump in on some of the topics you have thoughts about or some you have questions about


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Takai (Jul 13, 2012)

Glad to see that I am not the only longtime member that never posted. Welcome aboard.


----------



## DeltaDawn (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!  I will definitely check out the blogging portion-- I totally missed that somehow.


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome to the MT community


----------



## Carol (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome Dawn!  Looking forward to seeing more of your posts and hopefully some of your writing :asian:


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT, Dawn!  
Please never lose that "I feel like a beginner" mindset.  It seems that whenever we feel like we know something, life has a way of proving us wrong.
At least that's how it works with me, anyway .


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome!  I'm an Isshinryu student as well.  Ni-Kyu, been training 4 years.  Look forward to hearing your perspectives.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------

